# Blocked Fallopian Tubes - help and advice?



## ellefivehundred (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi all, 
I have been through a bit of a journey already and had a HYCOSY today and found out that I have blocked fallopian tubes.  Has anyone had this and then gone on to have them unblocked and conceived naturally?  I am using a donor in the US and I am in Australia so I guess I'm glad I found out now before I flew out next week but desperately want to get these unblocked if possible.  
Thank you
E


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I am sorry you are going through this. I'm obviously no expert, but you might want to consider Chinese medicine as one of options.


----------

